# Sandspur Fuzz



## niketplos (Jan 8, 2021)

First pedal of the year and it's a decent one. Haven't biased it yet and I'm using some pretty hot Telefunken bc109c transistors in it since I ran out of bc108s it seems (thought had more). Even so it makes a pretty nice FF, might try some bc107s in it or something even lower gain. Going replace another si FF I have on my board as soon as I dial it in. These hammer tone enclosures from tayda are pretty decent as well.


----------



## Danbieranowski (Jan 8, 2021)

Dig it! Love those knobs.


----------



## Barry (Jan 9, 2021)

Simple and sweet!


----------



## twbaucom (Jan 10, 2022)

How hot are those 109s?


----------



## Coda (Jan 10, 2022)

My 109C Sandspur is one of my favorite pedals. The Sundial is more subtle than on the Ge version, but it does give you a bit of variety…


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Jan 11, 2022)

Those textured boxes are hard to label, but you did it!  Clean build.  Definitely try different transistors.


----------

